# Hot girls in SAS forum



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

I just recently realised SAS forum got so many hot girls. Am I too late for that?? 

And it makes me want to visit this forum more often and keep refreshing the page. Is that a good thing?


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

jim11 said:


> And it makes me want to visit this forum more often and keep refreshing the page. Is that a good thing?


You shouldn't have! :wink
*Bats eyelashes*


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Never judge a book by its cover, jim11. The book could be a good read, a large sleeping pill, or a murder mystery. You have to read the book (get to know the person) before anything else.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, there are a lot of good looking women on here. However, it shouldn't be the only reason you visit this place.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:sigh - This could be one reason I hate posting my pictures on SAS (not saying I'm hot not saying I'm fugly). But I hate this is all people think about.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SA doesn't care what you look like.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Yeah, there are a lot of good looking women on here. However, it shouldn't be the only reason you visit this place.





Ventura said:


> :sigh - This could be one reason I hate posting my pictures on SAS (not saying I'm hot not saying I'm fugly). But I hate this is all people think about.


you guys give me hope that we aren't in a land of total hormones.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

You definitely aren't alone here, unfortunately. At least you're honest about it though.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

Lol  I think there are better website options to look at 'hot' girls to be honest hehe


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Yeah, there are a lot of good looking women on here. However, it shouldn't be the only reason you visit this place.





Ventura said:


> :sigh - This could be one reason I hate posting my pictures on SAS (not saying I'm hot not saying I'm fugly). But I hate this is all people think about.


^ Ditto.

I notice they're a lot of attractive people on here that have model potential. Not just girls but I'm not here to look at attractive people. I'm here to be around others that I can relate to but I'm starting to think a lot of people on here are driven by hormones mainly.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

It bothers me that this is all people go on about. We're such a shallow society.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

xTaylor said:


> Lol  I think there are better website options to look at 'hot' girls to be honest hehe


Yeah. Logically it makes more sense to simply go to a porn site.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Insecure said:


> I'm starting to think a lot of people on here are driven by hormones mainly.


They are.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...point-in-even-posting-threads-on-here-174351/


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

where's the hot men I've only seen one so far -_______-


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

"where's the hot men I've only seen one so far -_______-"

Mother f-in burn right there :b

its totally deserving though, with the amount of guys that make it bloody obvious why they're here. Its less, find support and help others and more lets find a woman.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

they're ok I guess



andreiuca said:


> where's the hot men I've only seen one so far -_______-


owned :lol


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

jim11 said:


> I just recently realised SAS forum got so many hot girls. Am I too late for that??
> 
> And it makes me want to visit this forum more often and keep refreshing the page. Is that a good thing?


If some of those girls live in your area, yeah, it's a good thing :yes


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

andreiuca said:


> where's the hot men I've only seen one so far -_______-


No need to be mean to all the other guys apart from me ¬_¬


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> They are.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...point-in-even-posting-threads-on-here-174351/


-_-. This site reminds me of a High School for people with Social Anxiety.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Insecure said:


> -_-. This site reminds me of a High School for people with Social Anxiety.


Life is high school, pretty much. ~_~


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Life is high school, pretty much. ~_~


I've noticed. It did me the least bit of good dropping out just to get away from it. :|


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Insecure said:


> -_-. This site reminds me of a High School for people with Social Anxiety.


There's a thread for that too.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

I really don't care what any of them look like. Most people here look normal.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

jim11 said:


> I just recently realised SAS forum got so many hot girls. Am I too late for that??
> 
> And it makes me want to visit this forum more often and keep refreshing the page. Is that a good thing?


Half of the people whose pictures you're admiring might not really even be using pictures of themselves, JS. You never can tell on the internet.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes indeed!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Life is high school, pretty much. ~_~


So true, once you get into the workplace you will find that a lot of the drama that went on in high school is still going strong in the adult world.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

There's attractive women just about everywhere, not just here. Some of us are here to give and receive support, not to ogle the hot women here. 

There are definitely lots of attractive people here. And by lots of attractive people, I mean just about everybody here I would consider attractive, whether they realize it or not.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> So true, once you get into the workplace you will find that a lot of the drama that went on in high school is still going strong in the adult world.


so true


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> There's attractive women just about everywhere, not just here. Some of us are here to give and receive support, not to ogle the hot women here.
> 
> There are definitely lots of attractive people here. And by lots of attractive people, I mean just about everybody here I would consider attractive, whether they realize it or not.


thumbs up there


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Yeah, there are a lot of good looking women on here. However, it shouldn't be the only reason you visit this place.


 I heard there was going to be cake, I came for the cake. :b


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

Yup, so many hot girls in SAS and some of them already posted in your (this) thread.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ventura said:


> :sigh - This could be one reason I hate posting my pictures on SAS (not saying I'm hot not saying I'm fugly). But I hate this is all people think about.


:twisted We're all blood thirsty animals mwahahaha!
=/ I'm actually starting to feel that way too. Looks are far too important to some people. It even goes as far as not being about good looking and bad looking but my style and not my style *ugh*



Corvus Cowl said:


> Never judge a book by its cover, jim11. The book could be a good read, a large sleeping pill, or a murder mystery. You have to read the book (get to know the person) before anything else.


Agreed.


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ventura said:


> :sigh - This could be one reason I hate posting my pictures on SAS (not saying I'm hot not saying I'm fugly). But I hate this is all people think about.


 This is why I don't have any pictures of me up. I know no one would try to talk to me because I don't look like the other girls here.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

??? Some people won't talk to other people because of how they look? That's nuts


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

mynameislacie said:


> ??? Some people won't talk to other people because of how they look? That's nuts


Your from the States, possibly the most looks based society on the globe and you ask this....


----------



## a frog (Jan 29, 2012)

I never comment if somebody is pretty or ugly, never. People at work do all the time and I hate people that do that. I always think people that are pretty don't need to be more conceited and don't deserve the compliment and people that are ugly shouldn't be mistreated and shouldn't be reminded how people only like you if you are pretty. This is another reason why I hate most people.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> Your from the States, possibly the most looks based society on the globe and you ask this....


yes, but i'm from West Virginia. We aren't known for such things, quite the opposite. It doesn't matter to me what someone looks like for me to talk to them. We are all human, and theres something good looking in most people. It just depends on who's seeing it. I've been called anything from hideous to gorgeous. So everyone has different taste. I just don't see how people can not have a conversation with someone based on looks.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> ??? Some people won't talk to other people because of how they look? That's nuts


Yeah, unfortunately, this is true. If you're unattractive, you're generally (subconsciously?) considered to be of less worth than people who are attractive. This goes more for women than it does for men, though. Society is a lot more judgemental about women's looks than it is about men's.

xTKsaucex - I doubt the US is any worse than, say, the UK is. I'd expect it was the same everywhere.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> xTKsaucex - I doubt the US is any worse than, say, the UK is. I'd expect it was the same everywhere.


We aren't far off. But I get this STRONG feeling from watching a fair bit American drama's and from what US peeps here have said that its a lot more superficial over there. And the more US drama and film depict this into youth the more it turns into a vicious circle.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I mean yea they expect woman to live up the fake model types and sometimes it gets hard seeing that every day. But eventually you just give up on that. I'm short and petite, far from the "perfect woman". But then again I don't want to look like what "society" says is right. I want to be different.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> Your from the States, possibly the most looks based society on the globe and you ask this....


thing is, the UK sucks though


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> thing is, the UK sucks though


thing is, I like Canada. Each and to their own.

Feel like I'm going hyper with the amount of recent posts, so I'll leave this thread here for now.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

/facepalm. 

I get that physical attraction plays a part but I too hate that there seems to be too much emphasis on looks on this website. Lettuce be real, not everyone will be conventionally pretty, are they suppose to feel doomed for the rest of their life that no one will love them? All this emphasis on looks is sending a horrible message to people. We already get it enough from Hollywood. Looks are a first impression thing, if you don't get a personality to back it up then goodluck. There will always be someone hotter or equally attractive so it doesn't help maintain a relationship either. You can work so much on your body but you won't get far if you don't work on your mind too ^^


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> thing is, I like Canada. Each and to their own.


My bad, just read the rest of you post. Didn't mean to offend if that's why you're leaving the thread


----------



## PalenPretty (May 5, 2012)

It's true, we do live in a shallow society. I haven't been to this site a lot so I hadn't noticed the link between certain topics and their popularity. I'm here because it's comforting to know that there's others like me that probably beat themselves up over their shyness as much as I do. 
In terms of dating anyone from here, that wasn't even on my mind but sure, I'd consider it. However, I tend to go for guys that are the opposite personality of my own.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> Twelve Keyz said:
> 
> 
> > thing is, the UK sucks though
> ...


Tell me he didn't just say that? TELL ME, he didn't just say that!!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

PalenPretty said:


> It's true, we do live in a shallow society. I haven't been to this site a lot so I hadn't noticed the link between certain topics and their popularity. I'm here because it's comforting to know that there's others like me that probably beat themselves up over their shyness as much as I do.
> In terms of dating anyone from here, that wasn't even on my mind but sure, I'd consider it. However, I tend to go for guys that are the opposite personality of my own.


I feel the same. My fiancé is 100% opposite of me. Hes one of the most outgoing an outspoken people I've ever met


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> My bad, just read the rest of you post. Didn't mean to offend if that's why you're leaving the thread


no, people can offend me all day but in the past years I've grown a 'don't give a damn' skin so no its nothing you said. Its that in the past hour I've probably posted about 20 times and need to calm down. Its the hyper side of a bi polar personality showing through :b


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> no, people can offend me all day but in the past years I've grown a 'don't give a damn' skin so no its nothing you said. Its that in the past hour I've probably posted about 20 times and need to calm down. Its the hyper side of a bi polar personality showing through :b


same here, I'm almost outta posts AGAIN!


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> ??? Some people won't talk to other people because of how they look? That's nuts





xTKsaucex said:


> We aren't far off. But I get this STRONG feeling from watching a fair bit American drama's and from what US peeps here have said that its a lot more superficial over there. And the more US drama and film depict this into youth the more it turns into a vicious circle.


That is possible, actually. I mean, when you use the example of TV and film, and you compare how American actors/actresses look to the way British actors look... British celebrities don't usually have veneers on their teeth, for example. So maybe it is more superficial over there, I don't know.

I wouldn't really like to make a judgement either way, to be honest. The country's big enough that there's probably a lot of difference between different states and different groups of people.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

It's almost as if the picture thread is a misrepresentation of the female demographic on SAS because only those with a certain degree of confidence and self image are able to post. Same goes for the men too, of course, though perhaps to a lesser extent.



lisbeth said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, this is true. If you're unattractive, you're generally (subconsciously?) considered to be of less worth than people who are attractive. This goes more for women than it does for men, though. Society is a lot more judgemental about women's looks than it is about men's.


I'd say it's largely conscious, too, for the vast majority of people. We just repress that judgementalism and assume that should exempt us from the condemnation of those who are vocal about it. But what you said is true. Society revolves unashamedly around the heterosexual male sex drive.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> thing is, the UK sucks though












Said I, using a .gif from an American TV show.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

mynameislacie said:


> I mean yea they expect woman to live up the fake model types and sometimes it gets hard seeing that every day. But eventually you just give up on that. *I'm short and petite*, far from the "perfect woman". But then again I don't want to look like what "society" says is right. I want to be different.


 I thought that was what society wanted?


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

a frog said:


> I never comment if somebody is pretty or ugly, never. People at work do all the time and I hate people that do that. * I always think people that are pretty don't need to be more conceited and don't deserve the compliment and people that are ugly shouldn't be mistreated and shouldn't be reminded how people only like you if you are pretty. This is another reason why I hate most people*.


Ditto.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> thing is, the UK sucks though


hahaha ouch


----------



## bidde (Apr 29, 2012)

I like looking at hot girls as well. I don't like looking at most guys' photos here.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

kiirby said:


> It's almost as if the picture thread is a misrepresentation of the female demographic on SAS because only those with a certain degree of confidence and self image are able to post. Same goes for the men too, of course, though perhaps to a lesser extent.
> 
> I'd say it's largely conscious, too, for the vast majority of people. We just repress that judgementalism and assume that should exempt us from the condemnation of those who are vocal about it. But what you said is true. Society revolves unashamedly around the heterosexual male sex drive.


Good post. It's definitely true that people who really hate their appearance won't post pictures of themselves. (I'm not saying that people who do post pictures of themselves can't have low self esteem, though - some people do it in the hopes of receiving compliments that will boost their confidence, so it doesn't really mean anything either way). I used to post pictures of myself on tumblr every time I changed my hair, but I haven't been near a camera voluntarily since this time last year.

I don't really see why it's necessary to post pictures of yourself on an _anxiety support forum - _it doesn't seem very relevant_. _Like, if someone wants to, there's nothing at all wrong with that - but personally, even without self-image issues, I'd rather try to retain a certain degree of anonymity anyway.

_"Society revolves unashamedly around the heterosexual male sex drive."_ Absolutely. I think the OP's first post is a flawless demonstration of this point.



Ckg2011 said:


> I thought that was what society wanted?


I don't think society really knows what it wants.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> Good post. It's definitely true that people who really hate their appearance won't post pictures of themselves. (I'm not saying that people who do post pictures of themselves can't have low self esteem, though - some people do it in the hopes of receiving compliments that will boost their confidence, so it doesn't really mean anything either way). I used to post pictures of myself on tumblr every time I changed my hair, but I haven't been near a camera voluntarily since this time last year.
> 
> I don't really see why it's necessary to post pictures of yourself on an _anxiety support forum - _it doesn't seem very relevant_. _Like, if someone wants to, there's nothing at all wrong with that - but personally, even without self-image issues, I'd rather try to retain a certain degree of anonymity anyway.
> 
> ...


 I think you're right.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If you can't have sex with them, who cares what they look like?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> Good post. It's definitely true that people who really hate their appearance won't post pictures of themselves. (I'm not saying that people who do post pictures of themselves can't have low self esteem, though - some people do it in the hopes of receiving compliments that will boost their confidence, so it doesn't really mean anything either way).


Precisely. The thing about SAS is that there's a vast range of people who use it, and consequently the level of self image issues vary enormously. For every person who posts a picture of themselves there are literally hundreds of guests whose problems exist to the extent that they're unable to even join the site. That doesn't at all negate how debilitating the issues that people who do post pictures suffer from are, but it's important to realise how warped the impression we get really is.



lisbeth said:


> I don't really see why it's necessary to post pictures of yourself on an _anxiety support forum - _it doesn't seem very relevant_. _Like, if someone wants to, there's nothing at all wrong with that - but personally, even without self-image issues, I'd rather try to retain a certain degree of anonymity anyway.


It's because the support level of this forum exists far beyond the mere discussion of social anxiety. I'd rather avoid the pretension, but it is a community. When you have a situation which brings together people bereft of rewarding social interaction, it's kind of an inevitability. And that's a really important extension of the ability of this site to help people overcome anxiety. Well it was for me, anyway.

Oh, and I agree entirely with the Tina Fey quote.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

komorikun said:


> If you can't have sex with them, who cares what they look like?


I get this. But I also don't get it.


----------



## Vincent Law (Apr 25, 2012)

Really? 

I haven't seen any ( hot chicks ) on the forum.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I am a ( hot chick ).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Twelve Keyz said:


> thing is, the UK sucks though


To you it may vacuum, but there are some pretty nice girls there.
I hope there are more Kate and Pippa Middletons out there - preferably over 32. :lol


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

kiirby said:


> It's because the support level of this forum exists far beyond the mere discussion of social anxiety. I'd rather avoid the pretension, but it is a community. When you have a situation which brings together people bereft of rewarding social interaction, it's kind of an inevitability. And that's a really important extension of the ability of this site to help people overcome anxiety. Well it was for me, anyway.


Very true. One of the blessings of the internet is that people _can_ get the validation that eludes them IRL. I don't intend to frown upon that at all. In the short time when I did feel able to post photos of myself online, it made me feel better IRL knowing that people on the internet had nice things to say about me, because it made it seem more likely that people I knew didn't see me negatively.

All I mean is that, needless to say, not everyone here wants to use SAS as a social networking site. Just like the off-topic forums like 'Entertainment' etc, it's sort of a fun and often beneficial extra for some people, but it's not strictly relevant to the site's primary purpose. I don't feel like I've put that very well, but I hope it makes sense.


----------



## Vincent Law (Apr 25, 2012)

kiirby said:


> I am a ( hot chick ).


Ha I believe you.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> All I mean is that, needless to say, not everyone here wants to use SAS as a social networking site. Just like the off-topic forums like 'Entertainment' etc, it's sort of a fun and often beneficial extra for some people, but it's not strictly relevant to the site's primary purpose. I don't feel like I've put that very well, but I hope it makes sense.


I know what you mean. I mean, I'd like to think that I do. Once the whole sense of community thing begins to pervade and undermine the support system that it provides, it's to the detriment of the site. And that started happening a long time ago here. As beneficial as it can be to form friendships here, cliqueness can be so damaging, especially for those with severe social anxiety. And when it's inescapable, you have to question whether it's worth it.

But yeah. If that wasn't related to what you were trying to say then... uhh... my bad.


----------



## Alex1319 (Mar 14, 2012)

God I hate how looks have to exist. It would rock if we were all identical attractiveness wise. I hate how so many people are lucky, yeah pure luck, to be born with an attractive face. It changes SOOOOO MUCH of your life's quality, something so arbitrary. 

I wish I looked good ;(


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Alexestalex said:


> God I hate how looks have to exist. It would rock if we were all identical attractiveness wise. I hate how so many people are lucky, yeah pure luck, to be born with an attractive face. It changes SOOOOO MUCH of your life's quality, something so arbitrary.
> 
> I wish I looked good ;(


This.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I stick around for hopes of friendship with someone cool and/or the opportunity to flirt with a guy I find attractive. Currently, guys who are attractive to me don't seem to put their pics up here. Maybe because they're not mainstream-attractive or whatever. So then I never know who to forum-stalk.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

Perkins said:


> It bothers me that this is all people go on about. We're such a shallow society.


ha i was thinking the exact same thing, people put to much importance on looks instead of character.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

hey hey hey hey! Im the official flirt person on here


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> So true, once you get into the workplace you will find that a lot of the drama that went on in high school is still going strong in the adult world.


Yep, the rumors, drama and bullying don't end after High School. They tell you that back in High School, but they are wrong. I have a rumor going around that I am on ****book. I'm impressed. It'd be fine if it were true, but since it's not I am irritated by it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What I found strange about the photo threads is that I don't know most of the posters. I guess they just want to show their photo on SAS and that's it. I was curious to see photos of familiar posters but left disappointed.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Life is high school, pretty much. ~_~


I wish. I need more drama in my life.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Some people might not realize they're hot.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

komorikun said:


> What I found strange about the photo threads is that I don't know most of the posters. I guess they just want to show their photo on SAS and that's it. I was curious to see photos of familiar posters but left disappointed.


This. It didn't used to be like this, but it's changed over the years. I hardly recognize anyone in there anymore.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm a hot girl :$


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Ospi said:


> I'm a hot girl :$


Ditto


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yay jimmy...:boogie:boogie:b


ahem ahem who inspired you btw???:teeth:idea


----------



## AnxietyGirlx (Feb 26, 2011)

*My SA talking:* I go on this site and look at the pictures of people smiling, and socializing (drinking beer) with their friends, and girls wearing party clothes, looking hot. I then wonder what I really have. If they have "social anxiety" then I must be more of a loser than I think I am.

*My BI talking:*  Woooo yeah!!! show me some more skin and that pretty face.

*Myself talking:* Give me some make up, a hot iron, some skimpy clothes - and I'll show you some *hot!* 

But nah, I'll never :no post my picture on here! My social anxiety prevents me from doing so :roll Afraid of being judged... Does that sound familiar or ring a bell at all? It even affects me on forums. Yeah, online counts, too!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

R91 said:


> Come on... you know that SA runs deeper than that. You can't tell what someone has going on from the way they look.


Agreed..!! :roll
Even some good looking people are insecure abt their looks n behaviour as well
!!:yes


----------



## stuart (Jul 16, 2009)

Nah man, there's probably only one or two "hot" women on this site; the plain janes here only seem hot because most of us males have little or no contact with females.


----------



## jdilla (May 18, 2012)

stuart:1059959552 said:


> Nah man, there's probably only one or two "hot" women on this site; the plain janes here only seem hot because most of us males have little or no contact with females.


Hahahaha. ! We surround ourselves with 3's to look like a 10. I thought of shallow Hal seeing that.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

stuart said:


> the plain janes here only seem hot because most of us males have little or no contact with females.


^THIS


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

^ lol cute...:lol
I'm going to agree with my own post too next time.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

There are a lot of good looking guys too. Cry!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

komorikun said:


> What I found strange about the photo threads is that I don't know most of the posters. I guess they just want to show their photo on SAS and that's it. I was curious to see photos of familiar posters but left disappointed.


Diddo. Most sign up on the forum, post pictures & maybe reply to a thread or two, then they be gone. :sus


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Eh, i don't really tend to say there are "hot" females on this site or the internet period. Reason being there's so many ways to falsify things over the net these days. For all anyone knows, their avatar pictures, along with their album pictures can be completely fake. They could be *guys* for all you know, lol, and i'm not saying they are but more than likely i'd say roughly 50% of the so called women on here are men. Don't know why they would need to do this, but yeah, i've seen this plenty of times before (on both game systems, and on chat/forums). There's even a thing on ps3, where you can modify your voice (via headset or bluetooth) to sound COMPLETELY female. So yeah unless you actually meet these girls, can't really say that.

By the way, why is this posted in frustration?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> Eh, i don't really tend to say there are "hot" females on this site or the internet period. Reason being there's so many ways to falsify things over the net these days. For all anyone knows, their avatar pictures, along with their album pictures can be completely fake. They could be *guys* for all you know, lol, and i'm not saying they are but more than likely i'd say roughly 50% of the so called women on here are men. Don't know why they would need to do this, but yeah, i've seen this plenty of times before (on both game systems, and on chat/forums). There's even a thing on ps3, where you can modify your voice (via headset or bluetooth) to sound COMPLETELY female. So yeah unless you actually meet this girls, can't really say that.
> 
> By the way, why is this posted in frustration?


This. Unless you, say, Skype with someone, you'd never know whether the pictures they used were really theirs or not. And it's possible for people to fake webcam, too, so even that doesn't necessarily prove anything 100%.

Having said that, though, I really doubt that 50% of the women on here are really men. There probably are people of both genders who are impersonating the opposite gender, but I expect that the percentage is a _lot_ lower than 50%. If you're on a part of the internet which is mostly one gender, and you say you're the minority gender, you will get more attention. But it seems to me (as a newbie) that SAS is a pretty even split across the genders, so I don't think one gender or the other would get more attention...

...but a hot person of either gender definitely would, there's probably a high likelihood that a number of pictures here aren't really who they are supposed to be.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Boredom is my middle name said:


> . They could be *guys* for all you know, lol, and i'm not saying they are but more than likely i'd say roughly 50% of the so called women on here are men.


I think 50% is a little extreme, but I do definitely agree there are some people with fake pictures here. There have even been instances where people have been caught red handed posting pictures from a hot girl's facebook that definitely were not their own.

Photoshop can also do amazing things, so someone who looks amazing in pics might look much less amazing in real life. I think that goes on here more than people posting completely fake pictures. Just...semi-fake.

And for the record, I have met people from this site, so it's pretty safe to say I have the lady parts.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I think 50% is a little extreme, but I do definitely agree there are some people with fake pictures here. There have even been instances where people have been caught red handed posting pictures from a hot girl's facebook that definitely were not their own.
> 
> Photoshop can also do amazing things, so someone who looks amazing in pics might look much less amazing in real life. I think that goes on here more than people posting completely fake pictures. Just...semi-fake.
> 
> And for the record, I have met people from this site, so it's pretty safe to say I have the lady parts.


I always believed you where the girl from your avatar


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Yes! This is my plan. I wish everyone thought I was my avatar. My life would be so awesome if I had that coat.

PS my avatar is actually a guy


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

What the **** is this


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Yes! This is my plan. I wish everyone thought I was my avatar. My life would be so awesome if I had that coat.
> 
> PS my avatar is actually a guy


But... but a girl could play off that role :b I'll buy you a coat like that for xmas :boogie


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> What the **** is this


I have no idea.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

There are a number of good looking women on this forum but I won't mention any names.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Yes! This is my plan. I wish everyone thought I was my avatar. My life would be so awesome if I had that coat.
> 
> PS my avatar is actually a guy


When I first got here, I just assumed you were a guy. When I found out you were a girl, it didn't really change much. Made the secret e bro-crush I had developed on you a little weird though.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Its getting hot n here


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Its getting hot n here


If I could manage to embed a youtube video, I'd post this...


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

stuart said:


> Nah man, there's probably only one or two "hot" women on this site; the plain janes here only seem hot because most of us males have little or no contact with females.


I have to agree with that.
I was out last weekend and I saw something you would never see here.

To be fair, of course not everyone posts pictures of themselves on here. :b


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Its getting hot n here





lisbeth said:


> If I could manage to embed a youtube video, I'd post this...


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

how do you guys/girls eat oreos?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Ventura said:


> :sigh - This could be one reason I hate posting my pictures on SAS (not saying I'm hot not saying I'm fugly). But I hate this is all people think about.


:rub:squeeze

I post my picture because it keeps the creeps and people I wouldn't like away. When they see I'm no Kate Upton, they'll go away and I'll know that the people who are adding me are doing so because they either like my posts or my profile info. 
Please don't think I'm one of those people who only think about other's appearances; I promise I'm not.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Haha thanks. Kidding.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> :rub:squeeze
> 
> I post my picture because it keeps the creeps and people I wouldn't like away. When they see I'm no Kate Upton, they'll go away and I'll know that the people who are adding me are doing so because they either like my posts or my profile info.
> Please don't think I'm one of those people who only think about other's appearances; I promise I'm not.


Does it keep the creeps away? You're hardly not attractive. In a non creepy way; I honestly care very little about appearance, even moreso when it's with people I will never meet or date.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

TristanS said:


> Does it keep the creeps away? You're hardly not attractive. In a non creepy way; I honestly care very little about appearance, even moreso when it's with people I will never meet or date.


I've had about two people whom I would describe a creepy (i.e. friends are usually young girls and they don't post on the boards) friend request me. For the most part, I'd say it does keep them away.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

Erm, who cares how hot the girls are, it's not like you are going to meet them in real life anyway.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

JohnWalnut said:


> Erm, who cares how hot the girls are, it's not like you are going to meet them in real life anyway.


thumbs up


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't really judge anybody here based on their appearance alone. I love and accept everybody. There have been plenty of nice people here who have given me a lot of help and support without showing me a picture, and I appreciate it immensely. And there have been a couple very beautiful people that have been rude to me. It really doesn't matter what you look like to me. If you are going to be rude to me, then naturally I'm not going to want to speak to you.

I actually did post my picture in that post a picture of yourself topic and I didn't really get any comments. Doesn't bother me. Anybody who doesn't want to talk to me based on my appearance isn't worth my time anyways.

Oh, and something else I want you all to consider. Online, when asked to give a picture of myself, I did so and had girls immediately block me on MSN. Other times, I've been told I was the hottest guy they ever saw. You know what that proves? Absolutely nothing, except that everyone likes different things when it comes to appearance and that some people are shallow enough to snub you because they don't like the way you look. Those people are horrible and aren't deserving of anybody's attention. I've learned my lesson and I stay out of chatrooms.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I can't really judge anybody here based on their appearance alone. I love and accept everybody. There have been plenty of nice people here who have given me a lot of help and support without showing me a picture, and I appreciate it immensely. And there have been a couple very beautiful people that have been rude to me. It really doesn't matter what you look like to me. If you are going to be rude to me, then naturally I'm not going to want to speak to you.
> 
> I actually did post my picture in that post a picture of yourself topic and I didn't really get any comments. Doesn't bother me. Anybody who doesn't want to talk to me based on my appearance isn't worth my time anyways.


yessss. well put


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I can't really judge anybody here based on their appearance alone. I love and accept everybody. There have been plenty of nice people here who have given me a lot of help and support without showing me a picture, and I appreciate it immensely. And there have been a couple very beautiful people that have been rude to me. It really doesn't matter what you look like to me. If you are going to be rude to me, then naturally I'm not going to want to speak to you.
> 
> I actually did post my picture in that post a picture of yourself topic and I didn't really get any comments. Doesn't bother me. Anybody who doesn't want to talk to me based on my appearance isn't worth my time anyways.
> 
> Oh, and something else I want you all to consider. Online, when asked to give a picture of myself, I did so and had girls immediately block me on MSN. Other times, I've been told I was the hottest guy they ever saw. You know what that proves? Absolutely nothing, except that everyone likes different things when it comes to appearance and that some people are shallow enough to snub you because they don't like the way you look. Those people are horrible and aren't deserving of anybody's attention. I've learned my lesson and I stay out of chatrooms.


completely off-topic... but were you the same user that used to have a picture where you were sitting at a computer desk or something? You were sort of leaning and your head was down. idk. If that was you, you look really different in your avatar now. If not, I feel like an idiot for typing all this :stu


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

They live near the Equator.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> completely off-topic... but were you the same user that used to have a picture where you were sitting at a computer desk or something? You were sort of leaning and your head was down. idk. If that was you, you look really different in your avatar now. If not, I feel like an idiot for typing all this :stu


Yeah, that was me. That was me trying too hard to be cute and quirky. I only didn't replace that avatar until recently because my webcam sucks in the winter for some reason. That picture was from a whole year ago.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Yeah, that was me. That was me trying too hard to be cute and quirky. I only didn't replace that avatar until recently because my webcam sucks in the winter for some reason. That picture was from a whole year ago.


haha damn, I wouldn't have been sure if you didn't tell me. You look like a different person


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Ya, lots of hot girls on here, but there are lots of hot girls everywhere. Reading some of the posts by the girls on here makes me feel like I will come off as a creep no matter how I try to flirt with girls :/ It's pretty demoralizing.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Ya, lots of hot girls on here, but there are lots of hot girls everywhere. Reading some of the posts by the girls on here makes me feel like I will come off as a creep no matter how I try to flirt with girls :/ It's pretty demoralizing.


This is pretty much how I feel when it comes to talking to girls period.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

am I the only one who notices that all these hot girls have like 10x more profile views and profile comments than most of the guys on this site do? even in the real life picture thread like nobody comments on guys' pictures even when they're good looking yet when a hot girl posts a picture she gets a whole page worth of replies. I really don't get why these guys see a good looking girl on the internet and feel so compelled to talk to her solely based on the fact that she's a girl. I mean do they actually think they're gonna get laid or something? maybe it's just me but I think it's kind of pathetic and disrespectful.



mynameislacie said:


> I mean yea they expect woman to live up the fake model types and sometimes it gets hard seeing that every day. But eventually you just give up on that. I'm short and petite, far from the "perfect woman". But then again I don't want to look like what "society" says is right. I want to be different.


that's totally not true, I'm way more attracted to real women than I am to models and girls who try to emulate that ****. fake looks = fake personality.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

GD8 said:


> I really don't get why these guys see a good looking girl on the internet and feel so compelled to talk to her solely based on the fact that she's a girl. I mean do they actually think they're gonna get laid or something?


I don't get it either. IMO it would be better to just watch porn if you're only talking to them because they're pretty.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

komorikun said:


> What I found strange about the photo threads is that I don't know most of the posters. I guess they just want to show their photo on SAS and that's it. I was curious to see photos of familiar posters but left disappointed.


I agree...I've always thought this was weird.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> If I could manage to embed a youtube video, I'd post this...


[ youtube ]*M-qN6TCY85c*[ /youtube ]

Remove the spaces et voila.



JohnWalnut said:


> Erm, who cares how hot the girls are, it's not like you are going to meet them in real life anyway.


You underestimate the powers of self delusion in the lonely human.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

GD8 said:


> that's totally not true, I'm way more attracted to real women than I am to models and girls who try to emulate that ****. fake looks = fake personality.


You know what I mean. Society makes woman feel like they have to be a certain size, have the perfect figure, perfect nose, certain color hair, certain height, etc. I guarantee most women Know what I'm talking about whether they care or not


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

mynameislacie said:


> You know what I mean. Society makes woman feel like they have to be a certain size, have the perfect figure, perfect nose, certain color hair, certain height, etc. I guarantee most women Know what I'm talking about whether they care or not


blame the media not men


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

mynameislacie said:


> You know what I mean. Society makes woman feel like they have to be a certain size, have the perfect figure, perfect nose, certain color hair, certain height, etc. I guarantee most women Know what I'm talking about whether they care or not


You know what I mean. Society makes men feel like they have to be a certain size, have the perfect figure, perfect nose, certain color hair, certain height, etc. I guarantee most men know what I'm talking about whether they care or not


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

GD8 said:


> that's totally not true, I'm way more attracted to real women than I am to models and girls who try to emulate that ****. fake looks = fake personality.


^Yes!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

GD8 said:


> blame the media not men


That's who I'm blaming. The media.


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> That's who I'm blaming. The media.


Really even without media, people would want the same exact things out of others. Maybe less but the desires would still be there. It's just natural that men/women are picky over our lovers and we can't control that. We can try, but it is impossible to manipulate human nature. Leaving us in an infinite loop of hilarious destruction.

I would say we're off topic, but the topic is honestly not much to follow. Especially being the fact that this entire thing is in the frustration area.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

rdrr said:


> You know what I mean. Society makes men feel like they have to be a certain size, have the perfect figure, perfect nose, certain color hair, certain height, etc. I guarantee most men know what I'm talking about whether they care or not


Didnt say it wasn't the same for men. But you have to agree that women are very harshly judged by looks in te media and by a lot of men(not all men). And yea there's lots of girls that judge men based on their looks. It goes both ways. But it's sad to say, sex sells. I can't see anything without a girl half nude on it or some other sexual crap. It gets old


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

GD8 said:


> am I the only one who notices that all these hot girls have like 10x more profile views and profile comments than most of the guys on this site do? even in the real life picture thread like nobody comments on guys' pictures even when they're good looking yet when a hot girl posts a picture she gets a whole page worth of replies. I really don't get why these guys see a good looking girl on the internet and feel so compelled to talk to her solely based on the fact that she's a girl. I mean do they actually think they're gonna get laid or something? maybe it's just me but I think it's kind of pathetic and disrespectful.


It's not just guys, It seems like even girls comment on pictures of other girls more than they do on pictures of guys.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Ventura said:


> :sigh - This could be one reason I hate posting my pictures on SAS (not saying I'm hot not saying I'm fugly). But I hate this is all people think about.


 Why else would you post pictures of yourself?

And why wouldn't people think about this? Isn't that the point of a picture?

I wouldn't post my pics because I _know _I'm fugly.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Two mods have posted in this thread and it's still around, so I'm guessing this topic is deemed pretty safe for a forum where half of the members (many of whom are girls) are self-conscious about their looks?

I guess I can now start a thread proclaiming my love for confident/extroverted guys and rest assured that no one will take offense or accuse me of being shallow or anything.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> Two mods have posted in this thread and it's still around, so I'm guessing this topic is deemed pretty safe for a forum where half of the members (many of whom are girls) are self-conscious about their looks?
> 
> I guess I can know start a thread proclaiming my love for confident/extroverted guys and rest assured that no one will take offense or accuse me of being shallow or anything.


Oh, don't be silly. It's perfectly acceptable as long as conflict doesn't arise. Right? Right.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> Two mods have posted in this thread and it's still around, so I'm guessing this topic is deemed pretty safe for a forum where half of the members (many of whom are girls) are self-conscious about their looks?
> 
> I guess I can now start a thread proclaiming my love for confident/extroverted guys and rest assured that no one will take offense or accuse me of being shallow or anything.


True!!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I am ugly so it wouldn't make a difference or not if I was here for girls. I'm not though. I am here to rant. Honestly, if people go on SAS for women they are pathetic. I think this site is more then that. I have no self-confidence, no looks, or anything so I can't be superficial. We live in a society of selfish freak. I could go on a big rant, but I'd just get angry.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I think maybe we should just let this topic slowly die and be done with it. It's obviously not helping anybody.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Life is high school, pretty much. ~_~


I agree with this statement. People never really stop being teenagers.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

You shouldn't go this site for attractive women. If you want to watch attractive women, just watch internet porn.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I think maybe we should just let this topic slowly die and be done with it. It's obviously not helping anybody.


I agree. This thread has certainly ran its course.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

rapidfox1 said:


> You shouldn't go this site for attractive women. If you want to watch attractive women, just watch internet porn.


Thank You.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

rapidfox1 said:


> You shouldn't go this site for attractive women. If you want to watch attractive women, just watch internet porn.


 I don't think most people come here specifically for that but even if they did, it's not your place to tell them what to go do with themselves.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

rapidfox1 said:


> You shouldn't go this site for attractive women. If you want to watch attractive women, just watch internet porn.


Porn bores me. There's never any plot, just people having sex.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

arnie said:


> Porn bores me. There's never any plot, just people having sex.


watch retro porn then lol


----------



## Saaar (May 9, 2011)

You are on here to look for 'hot girls'? Some people..


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> Half of the people whose pictures you're admiring might not really even be using pictures of themselves, JS. You never can tell on the internet.


:clap You are spot on there Lisbeth :agree


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I seriously don't care, but my gut feeling is that most of the pics u see are real.

It's a good point though, and I don't trust hardly anybody. But I think almost all of the pics are true. Just my opinion, 

but I'm wrong all of the time bout all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

arnie said:


> Porn bores me. There's never any plot, just people having sex.


Same here.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Scorpion said:


> Gosh the only site i thought ppl would stop with shallow **** and its just the same :roll


?

Was I shallow ? Or what's shallow? Or never mind. Just curious I guess.
And confused. :teeth


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Perfectionist;1059960778
And for the record said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> So have I, Perfectionist
> 
> I'd hate to think people thought I wasn't the woman in my photos
> ...


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> So have I, Perfectionist
> 
> I'd hate to think people thought I wasn't the woman in my photos
> ...


I do not trust people. Now.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

mynameislacie said:


> Didnt say it wasn't the same for men. But you have to agree that women are very harshly judged by looks in te media and by a lot of men(not all men). And yea there's lots of girls that judge men based on their looks. It goes both ways. But it's sad to say, sex sells. I can't see anything without a girl half nude on it or some other sexual crap. It gets old


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

:agree :clap :high5


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Hahaha...oh, my.


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

GD8 said:


> that's totally not true, I'm way more attracted to real women than I am to models and girls who try to emulate that ****. fake looks = fake personality.


 Truer words never been spoken


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Saaar said:


> You are on here to look for 'hot girls'? Some people..


XD


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

arnie said:


> Porn bores me. There's never any plot, just people having sex.


You should enter my mind for bat**** crazy fantasies mate lol :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Evo said:


> :lurk


oh no you dont - these bloody lurkers, I'll have you all shot one day :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> oh no you dont - these bloody lurkers, I'll have you all shot one day :b


:dead


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I thought this thread died?


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

There is nothing wrong as far as I'm concerned with guys trying to seek such beautiful creatures in any way possible. It may be tasteless and sleazy, but it's reality and in a weird way it's admirable. 

Know this girls. There is always an ulterior motive for a guy speaking to you. Always.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> There is nothing wrong as far as I'm concerned with guys trying to seek such beautiful creatures in any way possible. It may be tasteless, sleazy, but it's reality and in a weird way it's admirable.
> 
> Know this girls. *There is always an ulterior motive for a guy speaking to you*. Always.


Absolute bollux. And you know it son.

What I mean is, if its sex - your giving British guys a bad name here.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I should point out I'm a very cynical soul, but it's interesting you jumped to that conclusion.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol British guys arguing <3


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

IWantToDie said:


> Lol British guys arguing <3


:lol word


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> I should point out I'm a very cynical soul, but it's interesting you jumped to that conclusion.


I don't drop to conclusions, my concluded stance on an individual is when he/she is dead and can do nothing to change themselves and their message to life as a result.

- inspired self quote 546 of the life. :b


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> :lol word


You want a go Canada. Really? You drink milk out bags from what I've heard. What are you? A backwards colony of hobo's who associate themselves with..... oh god this is hard to say..... the... the....the FRENCH. =P


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

IWantToDie said:


> Lol British guys arguing <3


and finally we come to the cream of the crop. I would start my views on America but only a handful of things have to be noted of your stupidty...

1.you still have religion in politics.
2.you voted Bush in,.... TWICE.
3.you have an image obsessed culture which you have exported to the world.
4.you have a eating and fast food culture you have exported to the world.
5.you take people's ideas and quite frankly, **** all over them. 
6.Sarah Palin.
7.you have yet to embrace socliaism and are spoon fed lies that it leads to Communism. 
8.you have no Free Health Cover. Even Canada beats you here, and they're milk bag drinking secretly French anti British hobo's. 
9.Rick Perry.
10.Santorum.
11.half of you wouldn't know where Rome is on a map. 
12.Sarah Palin.
13.Paris Hilton.
14.Sarah Palin.
15.What the bugger does 'Hella' mean anyway. 
16.YOu think the Brits have bad teeth and talk like Hugh Grant - massive international troll derp there. Whey aye man, I talk Geordie. 
17.Sarah Palin.
18.You cant seem to make cars that drive around corners. 
19.What is up with your political campaigns. Its like an advertisement of total bollux.
20. FOOTBALL is our mother****ing sport. YOUR 'FOOTBALL' has barely anything to do with feet. But see point 5 for that one.

I can go on. But there you go - DERP TROLL ATTACK - :b


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

America excites me.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Awww don't get mad sweetie <3 I was just laughing at how proper you British folks argue. 

And @ the socialism comment, you act as if Britain is socialist when any dolt would know it's capitalist  So you haven't exactly embraced it. And I am not a capitalist, actually. 

okay, question for the British females, why are Britons so sexual? I've noticed British girls are a lot more "free" (for lack of a better term) with their sexuality than American girls.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> America excites me.


I'd only go to America to get a bunch of racist southerns to fight the Bible bashers. Loosely a part of the same umbrella of people over there but drop in the wrong (or right comment) here and there and boom we have a street fight on our hands.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

IWantToDie said:


> Awww don't get mad sweetie <3 I was just laughing at how proper you British folks argue.
> 
> A*nd @ the socialism comment, you act as if Britain is socialist when any dolt would know it's capitalist  So you haven't exactly embraced it. And I am not a capitalist, actually.
> *
> okay, question for the British females, why are Britons so sexual? I've noticed British girls are a lot more "free" (for lack of a better term) with their sexuality than American girls.


did I say it was? What I mean we have a welfare state formed based on inspiration taken from Socialist ideals. Read what I say closely in future.

And I aint mad. I say this with a cigarette in one hand and a cup of tea in the other at 4am in the morning listening to the birds churping.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> did I say it was? What I mean we have a welfare state formed based on inspiration taken from Socialist ideals. Read what I say closely in future.
> 
> And I aint mad. I say this with a cigarette in one hand and a cup of tea in the other at 4am in the morning listening to the birds churping.


Why so late/early?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

IWantToDie said:


> Why so late/early?


hypomanic minds are hard to put to sleep. 1000000000 million thoughts a second and all.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> You want a go Canada. Really? You drink milk out bags from what I've heard. What are you? A backwards colony of hobo's who associate themselves with..... oh god this is hard to say..... the... the....the FRENCH. =P


milk from a bag is just as good as milk from a carton. As a matter of fact, both are sold in grocery stores here. Where I'm from, the French don't have much of an influence on our culture :confused. Maybe you're thinking of Quebec...

Stereotypes :no

I expected better from a Brit. You are an embarassment to the Queen. Run along and go back to sipping your tea now. :b


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> milk from a bag is just as good as milk from a carton. As a matter of fact, both are sold in grocery stores here. Where I'm from, the French don't have much of an influence on our culture :confused. Maybe you're thinking of Quebec...
> 
> Stereotypes :no
> 
> I expected better from a Brit. You are an embarassment to the Queen. Run along and go back to sipping your tea now. :b


I know they're stereotypes. ;] Unfortunately for the American its honest ones lol


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

This site is about accepting people by the quality of their character, not their appearance.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> I know they're stereotypes. ;] Unfortunately for the American its honest ones lol


XD

I think you've opened a can of worms.

On a side note, I can't imagine NOT having milk come in bags. :stu


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> You want a go Canada. Really? *You drink milk out bags from what I've heard.* What are you? A backwards colony of hobo's who associate themselves with..... oh god this is hard to say..... the... the....the FRENCH. =P


You heard correctly. There is even a thread on here about it
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/canadians-do-you-drink-milk-out-of-bags-82111/


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> XD
> 
> I think you've opened a can of worms.


I think I'm going to sit back and watch either Americans agree with it and sort themselves out, or a barrage of hate of which I'm glad to debate over.

ohhh add another to the list

21. A whole load of Bible Bashers and anti gays over there


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> and finally we come to the cream of the crop. I would start my views on America but only a handful of things have to be noted of your stupidty...
> 
> 1.you still have religion in politics.
> 2.you voted Bush in,.... TWICE.
> ...


What does what the bugger mean??


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> What does what the bugger mean??


I means to do one up the *** dear.

- role model fail right here.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> You should enter my mind for bat**** crazy fantasies mate lol :b


Why do I get quoted so much? :no


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

arnie said:


> Why do I get quoted so much? :no


.... I don't know. Why do you?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^^ Make it End!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

arnie said:


> ^^^ Make it End!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> This site is about accepting people by the quality of their character, not their appearance.


Excellent wisdom in this sentence.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

arnie said:


> Why do I get quoted so much? :no


:stu


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

arnie said:


> ^^^ Make it End!


I'll c what I can do.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

arnie said:


> Why do I get quoted so much? :no


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

kiirby said:


> It's almost as if the picture thread is a misrepresentation of the female demographic on SAS because only those with a certain degree of confidence and self image are able to post.
> 
> .


Thats exactly what I think- people make a big deal out of it- "Wow all the people on SAS lookamazing!!!!" But obviously the people who know they are good looking post photos, those who feel they aren't..... are a lot less likely to. And those picture threads don't really help people with low physical esteem.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

lisbeth said:


> xTKsaucex - I doubt the US is any worse than, say, the UK is. I'd expect it was the same everywhere.





xTKsaucex said:


> We aren't far off. But I get this STRONG feeling from watching a fair bit American drama's and from what US peeps here have said that its a lot more superficial over there.


I have to agree with xtksauce on this one, not that I know much about the uk, but a small example I have is talks shows- On the Graham Norton show (UK show), a lot of the guests like comedians/writers, etc are much more like regular folk, they're talented, witty, funny, so they have a reason to be on the talk show, but in terms of how they look, they look like regular people, some are old, some have lots of wrinkles, some are overweight, they're dressed nicely but not in any designer labelslike Armani or whavter, and it's totally fine, it's a great entertaining show

But on US talk shows like Jimmy Kimmel, Conan O Brien, Jimmy Fallon, etc etc, it's always pretty young starlets with perfect bodies, and good looking guys, the girls are always dressed to the nines in expensve clothes, they're picture perfect, it's almost like people have a phobia of looking at ordinary people, like it might hurt their eyes if they saw some with wrinkles or imperfect skin, it's weird

...... and in addition to looks, it's almost like there's a phobia of having awkard conversation, it's hard to explain but, on US talk shows, it's the same everytime, a starlet or star actor comes on and tells their oh-so funny story and then the host tries to play along, and make it as funny as possible and keep talking and talking while on the Graham Norton show, they just tell stories, and it's more like a conversation, ....The feeling that I get when I watch US tv shows is more of a forced feeling of the host and actor to having to be funny and entertaining instead of it flowing naturally. It's like there's a phobia of the ordinary, everything has to be a polished, more interesting version than what it is.

People must have such a hole in their lives for pop culture to be manifesting itself in this way, for people to have to depend on this fake reality where everything's perfect to make themselves feel better.....


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Why in the hell would I even use fake photos in response to a post a couple pages back. I'm disappointed that some people think I use fake pics.:no If they think that well that's your problem. That's actually what I look like.

Yes xTKsaucex America sucks.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

meganmila said:


> Why in the hell would I even use fake photos in response to a post a couple pages back. I'm disappointed that some people think I use fake pics.:no If they think that well that's your problem. That's actually what I look like.
> 
> Yes xTKsaucex America sucks.


Some people DO use fake pics, or photochop themselves extensively, etc. I dont understand it, but I guess whatever helps you feel better. But I guess a form of social anxiety support is the constant acknowledgement of physical attractiveness. The "put a face to the username' idea has far lost it's reason here.

Either people put pics of themselves up for giving people to put a face to the username, for validation or question on how they rank attractiveness-wise, or they know or hoping their pics will garner the attention they crave thus raising their low self esteem in that manner.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Why in the hell would I even use fake photos in response to a post a couple pages back. I'm disappointed that some people think I use fake pics.:no If they think that well that's your problem. That's actually what I look like.
> 
> Yes xTKsaucex America sucks.


Whatever makes them feel better I guess


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't understand it but whatever if people think I photoshop my pics well I dunno what to tell them :/ I don't know how to do it really. And that's really me no editing or **** like that. So if people don't believe that's really me well your problem I suppose.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I don't understand it but whatever if people think I photoshop my pics well I dunno what to tell them :/ I don't know how to do it really. And that's really me no editing or **** like that. So if people don't believe that's really me well your problem I suppose.


Well I believe you!  Did they actually name you?
I thought they were just talking about anyone.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

SweetNSour82 said:


> Well I believe you!  Did they actually name you?
> I thought they were just talking about anyone.


No just anyone..still disappointing though that people would think everyone uses fake pics.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

The common complaint is that people never look like the person in their photos, so what's the point of worrying or idealizing someone purely from their photos?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

meganmila said:


> No just anyone..still disappointing though that people would think everyone uses fake pics.


The amount of people who do here are very small, but some do. There have been a few trolls here and there who have used fake pics and claim they are someone they are not.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

meganmila said:


> No just anyone..still disappointing though that people would think everyone uses fake pics.


Well I guess there is alot of that happening on the net, although I would think it would be pretty rare on a site like this.. I don't really know what they would get out of it? It's definitely not in the forefront of my mind when I'm looking at the photo threads anyway. Don't let it bother you too much, it looks like only a couple of people might think that anyway.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Well people that I am friends with and pretty sure they are not trolls I would believe them...and people have taken video ( like me) and look like the person in the photos.

My brother has had fakers trick him so I just don't understand it and gets to me.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

Careful now..you might upset the beast from within these women. If you know what I mean :teeth


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

meganmila said:


> Well people that I am friends with and pretty sure they are not trolls I would believe them...and people have taken video ( like me) and look like the person in the photos.
> 
> My brother has had fakers trick him so I just don't understand it and gets to me.


I am not talking about you specifically, I was speaking in generalities. You shouldn't have to prove yourself to whoever said you were faking your pics or whatever.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

meganmila said:


> Why in the hell would I even use fake photos in response to a post a couple pages back. I'm disappointed that some people think I use fake pics.:no If they think that well that's your problem. That's actually what I look like.
> 
> *Yes xTKsaucex America sucks.*


ahh you woke up ;]

No there are good souls or used to be i.e Geroge Carlin and The Amazing Athiest. Both speak a lot of sense. But you guys do have a lot of social issues. Bible Bashers, Anti Gays, Southern Racists. Its a melting pot of hatred AND hardship. Over here we have the same types but no where near the level. Well, excluding the BNP who all should be.... shipped to Antarctica. Will probably kill the Penguins because they're black or something.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I hate how you guys only care whether the girl is hot or not. You seriously have got to be ****in kidding me.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> ahh you woke up ;]
> 
> No there are good souls or used to be i.e Geroge Carlin and The Amazing Athiest. Both speak a lot of sense. But you guys do have a lot of social issues. Bible Bashers, Anti Gays, Southern Racists. Its a melting pot of hatred AND hardship. Over here we have the same types but no where near the level. Well, excluding the BNP who all should be.... shipped to Antarctica. Will probably kill the Penguins because they're black or something.


There are a lot of idiots here I admit that.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Paloma M said:


> I hate how you guys only care whether the girl is hot or not. You seriously have got to be ****in kidding me.


Looking at the picture thread you can tell who is here for that reason. I guess people feel better and draw self esteem in quoting those who post their pics who they find attractive over and over again.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

sara01 got away with using fake pictures for a year or more until someone figured out who the real person behind the pictures were. Funny thing is, he/she was never banned for impersonation:blank


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

I find this thread a bit embarassing, I joined because I was browsing the (mainly male) medication forum a lot and I wanted to have input. For a good year or two my SAS world was just the medication forum and I've only fairly recently started exploring the other forums.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Good Looking people have issues too.. its really not a place to search for g/f b/f's though.... were all kinda nutty here  ... Not a bad place to discuss and have some compassion for each other though.. but leave the hot bods talk and all that other discussion for match.com or something lol...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Yet people constantly make threads like show off your body/muscles/outfit/hair etc. Just ways for members to facilitate attention and one's ulterior motives.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

After reading some of this thread, all I have to say on the subject is.. milk in a bag? wtf.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm here for the hot girls.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

loophole said:


> Good Looking people have issues too.. its really not a place to search for g/f b/f's though.... were all kinda nutty here  ... Not a bad place to discuss and have some compassion for each other though.. but leave the hot bods talk and all that other discussion for match.com or something lol...


^ This man speaks the truth.


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> I'm here for the hot girls.


Ha, I like that you're honest man.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

MM Gloria said:


> Ha, I like that you're honest man.


Someone has to be


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

I was active on another forum before joining this one and there, looks really didn't seem to matter at all. And what's more, it was a forum brimming with teens. The rules specifically said that the site was not to be used in any way as a kind of hook-up or dating site however.

So I think I'm justified in saying that when I joined this forum, I didn't expect looks to be considered as being _that_ important when it comes to talking to other people on here. But it seems as though there are more than few people who are here to look for hot girls/boys and maybe hook-up.

It's not that I'm looking down on anybody but it's a bit disappointing. It's a *Social Anxiety Support *forum for Pete's sake lol. I didn't think that if I was going to put a random pic of me in my album or something, there was a possibility that people on here might avoid talking to me/start talking to me just because of it! :con

As for me, I really did not come here to hook-up so I don't really give a rat's *** about whether some dude looks like Frankenstein' s monster or Mr. freakin Universe. If this were a hook-up site, then maybe......but wait......if this were a hook-up site I wouldn't have joined in the first place.:no.
*http://www.google.com.mt/url?sa=t&r...q9m6AQ&usg=AFQjCNHBINCcF8Zhgbi1bFFMPCWj41Ei0g*


----------



## No Real Help (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

No Real Help said:


>


:love2 OMG! Hot guys in SAS forum! :clap:clap


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> sara01 got away with using fake pictures for a year or more until someone figured out who the real person behind the pictures were. Funny thing is, he/she was never banned for impersonation:blank


Its tricky ground impersonation i guess.
Saw a doc about a mother who used her daughter's pics to chat to some teen guy and another old man. The older man got jealous that she was talking to this teen guy and killed him. Yet the mother never got charged or anything for what she had done.


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

the only forum I have seen have girls with good looks is the freeones board (not sure if I can reference to that but don't visit it if you are under 18)

other than that none of the girls here are truly that nice looking to me


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

KnownParallel said:


> other than that none of the girls here are truly that nice looking to me


what a great thing to say on a site full of girls with low self esteem


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

GD8 said:


> what a great thing to say on a site full of girls with low self esteem


I mean they are alright but they aren't a Nicole Aniston or a Kayden Kross

quite honestly it doesn't have to do with looks, it is just that a lot of the ones here are extremely mean and rude on my threads and hardly ever help, rather, a lot of them try to make my issues worse by saying racist and discouraging things


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

KnownParallel said:


> I mean they are alright but they aren't a Nicole Aniston or a Kayden Kross
> 
> quite honestly it doesn't have to do with looks, it is just that a lot of the ones here are extremely mean and rude on my threads and hardly ever help, rather, a lot of them try to make my issues worse by saying racist and discouraging things


maybe you're just a dick or something

also, lol @ nicole aniston's ridiculously horrible implants


----------



## Koolio (Feb 25, 2012)

Johnni said:


> Its tricky ground impersonation i guess.
> Saw a doc about a mother who used her daughter's pics to chat to some teen guy and another old man. The older man got jealous that she was talking to this teen guy and killed him. Yet the mother never got charged or anything for what she had done.


Are you talking about Talhotblond?


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

KnownParallel said:


> the only forum I have seen have girls with good looks is the freeones board (not sure if I can reference to that but don't visit it if you are under 18)


...Girls post on there? I thought it was just a board for guys obsessed with pornstars.


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

KnownParallel said:


> the only forum I have seen have girls with good looks is the freeones board (not sure if I can reference to that but don't visit it if you are under 18)
> 
> other than that none of the girls here are truly that nice looking to me


dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

KnownParallel said:


> I mean they are alright but they aren't a Nicole Aniston or a Kayden Kross
> 
> quite honestly it doesn't have to do with looks, it is just that a lot of the ones here are extremely mean and rude on my threads and hardly ever help, rather, a lot of them try to make my issues worse by saying racist and discouraging things


Please stop posting comments that are offensive and degrading to all women. Thanks.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

GD8 said:


> what a great thing to say on a site full of girls with low self esteem


But if one is deriving that self esteem from looks only, does that help, really? There is more to a person than their face or body.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

GD8 said:


> what a great thing to say on a site full of girls with low self esteem


psh. not all of us.
And some of us know we look good and some stupid comment by someone who just doesn't phase me -- I'm sure it didn't bother most of the girls here.

Guess he's seen 'all' of our pictures huh :um
smh

--and won't.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Hot ladies hit me up!


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Koolio said:


> Are you talking about Talhotblond?


Yep.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

KnownParallel said:


> I mean they are alright but they aren't a Nicole Aniston or a Kayden Kross


reminded me of this


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I think any relationship starts on the premise of looks. But what makes two people cross the line of boyfriend/girlfriend, and maybe one day marriage, is learning to like each other for WHO they are, rather than WHAT they are.

Oh, to learn the beauty of her soul, rather than her skin. A skill I have not yet had the chance to learn.


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

AnnaM said:


> reminded me of this


He seems to have otten sick of the meme and wanted to do something about it, though


----------



## MyJoy (Dec 9, 2011)

AnnaM said:


> reminded me of this


LMAO


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

hOT GIRLS!! HMU!!


----------



## Gidi (Jun 15, 2012)

This site is supposed to be about connecting with people that have social anxiety not a dating site to look at hot girls/womens pics


----------



## Jones of Hull (Sep 15, 2013)

*It all passes away.*

One of the most disheartening 'things' about being a single, middle-aged, heterosexual man is seeing all the beautiful young women on this site - and in the street day after day - and having to admit to yourself that you are too old for them and they are too young for you. I don't mean too young to have as platonic friends but too young to have as 'partners'. It tends to provoke an overwhelming sense of loss, of sadness, of lost youth irreversibly gone forever. To the young I say : Live it while you can, as if it is your last day, because it soon vanishes. It passes away quicker than mind can truly grasp. Before you know where you are, you are looking back more than you are looking forward. Middle-age creeps up on you like a high tide sweeping in towards unsuspecting, nonchalant strollers on a sunny, pleasant beach. Before you know where you are, you are inundated. And you sometimes feel as though you are going to drown (or even want to drown) in the grief of the the floodwaters.

Jones


----------



## 150274 (Mar 23, 2013)

Most female users don't put up any pictures of themselves.

So I don't really know how to answer this thread.




But from what I've seen, nobody here is ugly and it's usually the "hottest" users that write threads like "am I ugly" <(you know what I'm talking about.)


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

They're all here because of me


----------

